# hello! new and looking for info



## flutterbyplant (Apr 13, 2008)

hello! I am new to this forum, so hope I have posted in the right place. I have read lots of posts and followed lots of links, but not found an answer to my questions - so, here goes

I have been offered a teaching job in an international school, and discovered how much it costs to rent property, but before I make my decision and sign a contract, I'd really like an idea of how much it costs to live. I've been teaching in the UK for a while now and don't really fancy 'slumming it' like I had to in the early years of my career!

so, if anyone can advise me on roughly how much it would cost for a single person, in limassol or larnaca to live I would be really pleased

I understand I could rent a furnished flat for around E300-500 how much are electricity bills? water? phone (with broadband)? food? (I am prepared to shop locally) clothing? taxes? anything else I have missed?

I realise that there are lots of posts about this, but as I say, I've followed loads of links and not really found an answer! My cost of living in the UK is about £1300 E1650 (excl petrol)


----------



## flutterbyplant (Apr 13, 2008)

isn't it always the way? spend ages searching, then post, then find more info...

from what I've found out, it seems that E1000 p/m would give me a reasonable standard of living - does that sound right? including everything I mentioned in my last post...

It seems very little compared to what I have to spend in the UK - and I am worrying! - hope you can help


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think you will be fine ,you have a job so thats the main thing.And i think once you get there and are working you may even find a better job its being in the right place at the right time. go for it you can only try.


----------



## flutterbyplant (Apr 13, 2008)

thank you for taking the time to reply!

this is a big step  and I want to be as prepared as possible - I have to sign a 2 year contract and don't want to find that I can't afford to live fairly well for all that time!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

It is a big step and as you say you need to live .Its good you have a job to start you know the cost of rent ect its about a good life style you will never make mega buks there , you go for the life style . I chat to some expats who live there and they all made more in uk they have some grumbles about Cyprus but non would come back unless forced too.


----------



## Ang Cyprus (May 12, 2008)

Hi There

Clothes are expensive in Cyprus, i buy all mine in the UK, so I'd advise you to bring what you need clothes wise, most of us expats take an empty suitcase to the UK and fill it up once we're there.


----------



## flouri1971 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi, which school did you get your job offer from? Also, did they state an increased increment to your pay for the 2nd year? Private schools and their pay for experienced teachers, so make sure you are getting a good deal if you are experienced. I know the salaries are nowhere near the UK levels and don't come with the benefits like the teachers pensions. I used to teach in Nicosia and there were big differences in pay depending on the school. I would defo buy clothes though before you go! You will also find that you will be able to get English as a foreign language teaching jobs easily enough too.


----------



## flutterbyplant (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks all

I have a one year contract, and money is v bad - but I reckon if I were to renew next year I would be able to bargain for more!

ah well, at least it will be sunny! and if I am desperate, I can take on some extra english lessons. don't really want to tho - teaching all day is enough!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

flutterby its good you have a job to start but once you get there you may find a new career, new life, some times things you have not thought about doing pop up. you need to be there to find out these things. all the best what ever you do if its where you want to be you will make it happen. 
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi fluttery,

If you shop locally and are not bothered about Uk branded goods you should be ok.
Also dont go to the touristy restaurants etc, stick to the local tavernas where it is cheap to eat out.
You would probably need a car but you can pick up a little cheapie easily and petrol is much cheaper than in the Uk.
300-500euros will get you a decent apartment especially if it is only you and you dotn need a big one. Remeber also if you have a spare bedroom there are always people looking to rent a room if oyu can stand to have someone else in your apartment. Maybe you could share with a colleague.
Rememeber to de-register for tax before you leave the Uk so that you are paying tax in Cyprus not back home asyou will pay much less that way.


----------

